# Way to Go Panasonic



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

As I posted earlier, my Panasonic PT-AE2000U has developed to green blotches on the bottom of the proction. This unit has a 1 year/2000 hour warranty. I am under both and started the claim. Panasonic has been GREAT. I really expected the run around and have gotten none of that. It took all of 2 hours to discuss the problem with Panasonic and get a call back from the actual service center.

I expected the unit would be lost in the warranty abyss for 4-6 weeks, but the service center said that it ussually takes 2 days for them to repair the unit and then they return it via 2-day air.

Never in my life I have witnessed such great customer service. I am looking for a flat panel for our bedroom and I am now going to purchase a Panasonic Plasma. I will make Panasonic my first Brand of choice for future products. I am still amazed by this service. 

I have a Sony TV that has a known problem that has been well documented and acknowledged by Sony. They blew my off and finally recommended me to a repair shop to have the problem fixed on my dime. 
I had a board go down in a Yamaha receiver (RX-V2095 I think). Yamaha did the same thing that Sony did. I had to fix it on my dime and it took over month. 

The picture on this projector is GREAT, the features on this projector are GREAT, and the price is good. Combine that with the high level of customer service from Panasonic and THIS IS THE ONLY PROJECTOR TO BUY!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's always good to hear a happy story about customer service! :T


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I attended service training for Panasonic last week and was pleasantly surprised by the insistance by the trainer that Panasonic was very serious about taking care of its customers promptly and effectively. Several of the issues that I had with them a few years back before we parted ways seem to have been addressed quite well. They may be setting the standard for customer service over the next few years if they live up to the expectations that they projected.

One should always remember, however, that the limitation in service is still the local provider, who is independent of the manufacturer as an entity, and only contracting to do their work. You should be sure that the local servicers that provide excellent support have a good relationship with a vendor before choosing a set.


----------



## Toolatecrew (Jul 10, 2008)

Very glad you got good service. Always nice.

However it does make me realize just how good epson service is. I had green blobs on my Epson 720. The warranty is 2 years. It took my 15 minutes on the phone to determine it was dust blobs. Rather than repair it they simply sent me a new one. I kept my PJ with the dust blobs until the new one came and then shipped it back and kept the new one. Total down time? 0 days. 

Now that's customer service


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Toolatecrew said:


> Very glad you got good service. Always nice.
> 
> Rather than repair it they simply sent me a new one. I kept my PJ with the dust blobs until the new one came and then shipped it back and kept the new one. Total down time? 0 days.
> 
> Now that's customer service


That is the same policy Samsung has they ship you a replacement and you send the defective one back to them with the included prepaid shipping label. Very easy and no disruption in use.

Not to steer this thread in the wrong direction but I deal with another company called Newtek, They build hardware video editing systems for the PC and formally the Amiga computer platform (the Video Toaster). They offer a lifetime warranty on all hardware that they sold for the Amiga and still honer it today (15 years later) I had to send my board in from my Amiga last year for the first time (I still use the Video Toaster/Flyer system from them) and they fixed it for free and included shipping. Now thats service!


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

ACGREEN said:


> I will make Panasonic my first Brand of choice for future products. I am still amazed by this service.


Now _that's_ the effect of great customer service! Glad to hear you got your issues resolved!


----------



## ACGREEN (Feb 23, 2007)

It took about 3 days including shipping time to get my projector fixed. It is working great. I am sold on Panansonic and will be buying their Plasma for my bedroom.


----------

